# Retiring to Canada on UK private pension - doable?



## MillyMac (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Is it possible to retire to Canada as early retirees on a private pension from the UK? I can find all manner of details for people who wish to work in Canada but we don't. We have an income from the pension which is entirely adequate to live on and we just wish to retire there - in British Columbia.

We're in our early fifties, husband is ex-police and I'm ex-self employed. 

Thanks
Milly


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Without knowing the amount of your pension nobody can answer that.

Where in British Columbia? If Vancouver (or general area) then it would be tough as Vancouver is the most expensive city in North America (yes, it really is more expensive than Los Angeles, New York, etc.).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have a visa to live in Canada? Are you Canadians or Permanent Residents? Because 'the right to live' in Canada probably is the first issue to deal with?


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

We investigated retiring to Canada in 2000 and it is not doable! Canada expects its residents to contribute, quite rightly to Canada. We were on the margin, at that time to emigrate via points which is tougher now as you get more points for younger ages


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Sorry, hit send!
I came over as permanent residents to work as a nurse having retired from the NHS. That was my contribution to Canada. i worked full time for 5 years and am now retired, though working part-time.
One possibility you may have is to emigrate as investors. We considered that option before we decided that I would work. We would have invested our lump sums in a Canadian company or business to enable it to employ more Canadians thereby improving the country!

Good luck, it is an amazing country and we love the opportunities we have here in BC. We live near Sun Peaks, the second largest ski- hill in Canada.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

MillyMac said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it possible to retire to Canada as early retirees on a private pension from the UK? I can find all manner of details for people who wish to work in Canada but we don't. We have an income from the pension which is entirely adequate to live on and we just wish to retire there - in British Columbia.
> 
> ...


Can't be done. Think again.


----------



## Freddie$14 (Dec 8, 2014)

In terms of the cost of living, it is higher here (Ottawa) than in the UK in my opinion. I retired here in December 13 with a NHS pension (33 years nursing) and find that it is tight in terms of housing/food costs. As pointed out there is the issue of citizenship (I have dual nationality having been born in Canada). Also, (see other posts on this forum), THE WINTER IS COLD. And I find what did not bother me when I was young (I left Canada in my early 20s) sure does now weather wise. Unless, you have links here (relatives, long standing friendships), I think it can be difficult to settle.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Freddie$14 said:


> In terms of the cost of living, it is higher here (Ottawa) than in the UK in my opinion. I retired here in December 13 with a NHS pension (33 years nursing) and find that it is tight in terms of housing/food costs.


Food costs are not higher here in Canada and actually use up a smaller percentage of your income than in the UK.




> Also, (see other posts on this forum), THE WINTER IS COLD.



If they are planning on going to B.C. that might not be relevant as some parts of B.C. don't know what cold is.


----------

